# Maumee Mayhem 4-10



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Partner and I fished our usual holes this morning for a two man ticket!!! Color didn't seem to matter. If they could see it they would bite it... Water was on the rise so another run of fish should be on the way up.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

What section of the river were you fishing?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

In between Orleans and Bluegrass.


----------

